# 40 Years of Star Trek! ;)



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Forty years ago today, the first episode of Star Trek aired. We first caught a glimpse of the Starship Enterprise, every eight year old boy wanted to be a Vulcan, Uhura wore a miniskirt on the bridge, and Bill Shatner has been annoying television audiences ever since. 

Plus, a buncha Star Trek movies, four spin-off series, games, toys, etc, etc. Live long and prosper, eh? 

Happy Anniversary, Star Trek!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2006)

i can't stand star trek


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, that damned Scottish engineer. 

Oh wait, he was played by a Canadian.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

Star Trek ruled man. Hot girls in tight outfits was not the norm on TV way back then. You have to love Klingons, they are just cool, even the Klingon chicks were strangely attractive to me.........well some of them anyways. You have to like a girl who bites mmmmmmm.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Star Trek ruled man. Hot girls in tight outfits was not the norm on TV way back then.


Yeah, there were some lookers on the old show. Especially the green ones.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

Hell, even Romulan commanders wore gogo boots.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2006)

The show really was ahead of it's time. Think about it, the 1960s, they had a Russian man, a Japanese Man and a black woman on the bridge. I am sure that raised some eyebrows in those days.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 8, 2006)

You got that right Eric.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2006)

Sure was.

Say, did I mention Romulan commanders in gogo boots?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2006)

Why yes, you did!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2006)

Star Trek is awesome!

Not only do I like the original show, I really Deep Space Nine and now Enterprise.

The Movies especially the newer ones are really good as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2006)

While we are talking about hot Star Trek characters the best was Jadzia Dax 
from Deep Space Nine. Plus the spots went all the way down!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, Terry Ferrell is hot. I always liked the Jadzia Dax character. She was far better than the Ezri Dax character who replaced her, although Nicole de Boer was cute too. 


Since today marks the fifth anniversary of the attacks of 9/11, I thought maybe this pic. It isn't meant in poor taste, so I apologize to those who may, for whatever reason, find it offensive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

No offense taken to that. This is a Star Trek thread.

Yeah Jedzia Dax was awesome. I have all the Deep Space 9s on DVD. Terry Ferrel was a good actress.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

Actually still is... sucks that they killed her off though before the season ended.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2006)

My Dad was a huge trekkie, once even driving down the Long Island Expressway at over 100mph to make it home for the show...

Live long and prosper...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

I would not call myself a Treckie, I just enjoy the show.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 15, 2006)

i have a huge urge to do the final front-ear joke


----------



## Chief (Sep 15, 2006)

Which beginning intro did you like the most of the Star Trek Show's. 

Personally I liked the Next Generation's intro.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Deep Space 9


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Chief said:


> Which beginning intro did you like the most of the Star Trek Show's.


Even though I was never a huge fan of Star Trek: Voyager, I liked the show's theme and opening sequence the most out of them all.

I just couldn't quite get into that particular Star Trek spin-off. Captain Janeway just bugged me for some odd reason.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2006)

Jeri Ryan, 7 of 9. She really bugged me.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 23, 2006)

Joking aside, she actually wasn't a great character IMO. Not many of Voyager's cast were.

Now Jeri Ryan on Boston Public on the other hand...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2006)

Character? What? Like acting?

Oh.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

Id still pork her...


----------

